# Please help Ella



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank Goodness Ella, that you got the care you need. If not for the good people in Rescue, you might not be well today. You're a lucky baby. Don't play too hard...tough for a little one, I know....but you'll get better sooner. Your a pretty little girl too. 

ps; address duly noted!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless that sweet girl surviving as long as she has been. I pray that they get the donations that they need.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Goodness, it's a good thing I'm not still in the Wilmington area...Tinkerbell might have had a sister.:nono:

Thanks for posting this. What wonderful people the original family was for recognizing something was wrong and getting her the help she needed even though it meant giving up a puppy they cared for. Having been thru something similiar I'm sure the original vet offered to put her down


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

More virtual hugs and best wishes sent Ella's way. That looks like one sore belly - and she doesn't look too impressed with that cone either!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet Ella. Many prayers for Ella and thanks to the great people in rescue. We had a golden in GRRIN a few years ago with a similar problem who we had go to Iowa State for surgery. His name was Chance but he was a boy. : )


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Ella.... you are a little angel. Many prayers for a complete recovery so MIss Ella can be scatting soon.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Prayers for your recovery sweet puppy Ella and thanks for the wonderful caring people who are helping in your life and recovery.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue is a good rescue who does a good job! What a sweet thing they have done for Ella. She is precious! I am very proud of our NC rescues.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet baby Ella, many prayers for the little Angel.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue is a good rescue who does a good job! What a sweet thing they have done for Ella. She is precious! I am very proud of our NC rescues.


When I went to their site I saw that people can link their Food Lion customer cards to the rescue so that teh rescue gets money each time a person uses the card. I hooked mine up (for when I'm back down there) and had my brother who lives there connect his also.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I just got an email from them answering whther or not they have PayPal , unfortunately they do not. Any contributions should be sent to the listed address above and _Ella_ earmarked in the notes/memo area. You're right to be proud Fostermom--Cape Fear stepped right in and and shouldered the load. Let's see what we can do for them and Ella.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cape Fear*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeatCape Fear is a WONDERFUL rescue!!!

Thank God for Cape Fear, Her Foster Family and all those donating or little Ella wouldn't get the chance to be a playful puppy and happy adult!


----------

